# LITHUANIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

*Basketball Arena. KAUNAS. Lithuania*

*Kaunas* - 2nd by population (360 637 citizens) city in Lithuania.

*Vision:* iceberg in an island. 
*Architect:* A. Regembal
*Capacity:* 12 490
*Price:* ~200,000,000 LTL
Posible indoor and outdoor audience. 
Audience from inside will be able to see Kauna's Oldtown.
Colors of the team for which it's built (mainly) green and white, so they are dominating here.

The perspective of the arena:









or









Model of the arena in different positions:




































The segments of the arena:


















Arena in it's location:









The schemes of the floors:









Searching for the shape:










Other information (layers, etc.):


























































































Capacity:









Festival configuration:









Numbers of siting places:









Tribunes will be configurated for FIBA and Euroleague standards:









Red - pedestrians, yellow - by cars:









Configurations for different events:









Streams inside:









Arvydas Sabonis:









Information by *99*, *user* and *fotikas* from: http://tinkle.miestai.net/showthread.php?t=3317


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow - it is prepared for hockey! And I will maybe move to LT for a year for work. Does Kaunas Hockey Club need a offensive first line center?


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

Loranga said:


> Wow - it is prepared for hockey! And I will maybe move to LT for a year for work. Does Kaunas Hockey Club need a offensive first line center?


:lol: Lithuania is a country of basketball. It's our second religion. And Kaunas is the capital of basketball in Lithuania, so i'm not sure if ice-hockey is very big thing here  But it would be good for us to make some progress in this kind of sports


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Btw, didn't Sabonis want the arena to be located near the MEGA shopping mall? And the city wanted the arena on that island? How did they make Sabonis change his mind? And what will happen with that Soviet hotel bloc nearby?


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

Loranga said:


> Btw, didn't Sabonis want the arena to be located near the MEGA shopping mall? And the city wanted the arena on that island? How did they make Sabonis change his mind? And what will happen with that Soviet hotel bloc nearby?


Where are you from (interesting how do you know some of these facts)? 

At first there was some ideas to built arena near "Mega" shopping mall. But i think Arvydas Sabonis would like it at the island more, as a lot of other Kaunas citizens. The island is in the city center and it would be very symbolic for Kaunas to have it's basketball arena in Kaunas heart. But there is a lot of discusions about that. Some architecs is doing all they can to change this project (thats why i hate them). If not all those discusions, the project would have been started much time ago.

Oh and the "Respublika" hotel... :lol: It will be reconstructed. It will cost the same like to built the arena - 200,000,000 LTL. There will be placed about 300 apartaments, big conference center, swimming pool, sports, healthyness and body-care centers, restorans, cafés.


----------



## VAUJAUS (Dec 8, 2005)

:applause: kay:


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Look very funky. Hard to judge how it will work IRL...


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

*Šiauliai* - 4th by population (129 037 citizens) city in Lithuania.

*Price:* ~65,000,000 LTL
*Capacity:* 5300
*Finish:* 2007.04-2007.05
*Facade:* hologramic glass

*Renderings:*

Outside:



























Environment:









Inside:



















*Photos:*




































































































Information by *AIRzol*, *Ežiukas*, *rastaman*, *Arnas*, *amigo*, *oxygens*, *kaunietis* and *FLSHS *
from: http://tinkle.miestai.net/showthread.php?t=1923

Little but cute, i would say


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Wow looks really amazing! - the facade is very original!


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Good, maybe even great but not as good as Šiauliai's new stadia.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

ŠIAULIAI is reinventing a genius concept: Small and Beautiful


----------



## Balleke (Sep 11, 2002)

looks like a nice building modern and glassy i like that... But for its size... it really hasn't got that much attendance...


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Giedrius_LT said:


> Where are you from (interesting how do you know some of these facts)?
> 
> At first there was some ideas to built arena near "Mega" shopping mall. But i think Arvydas Sabonis would like it at the island more, as a lot of other Kaunas citizens. The island is in the city center and it would be very symbolic for Kaunas to have it's basketball arena in Kaunas heart. But there is a lot of discusions about that. Some architecs is doing all they can to change this project (thats why i hate them). If not all those discusions, the project would have been started much time ago.
> 
> Oh and the "Respublika" hotel... :lol: It will be reconstructed. It will cost the same like to built the arena - 200,000,000 LTL. There will be placed about 300 apartaments, big conference center, swimming pool, sports, healthyness and body-care centers, restorans, cafés.


Hehehe, I have been to Kaunas many times, I actually visited the island this year  It will be interesting to see how they will cope with the traffic situation. Any plans to build a bridge from the south shore?  Maybe I will stay at "Respublika" at next visit? :-D


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ 
You can see bridge is this rendering (don't know if it's just for pedestrians or not, thought):








Posted by *blitz* in: http://tinkle.miestai.net/showthread.php?t=1160&highlight=domus+mea

So maybe one day there will something like that 

And the traffic situation may get very bad. Kaunas Arena and big shopping mall "Akropolis", which is located on the north side of the river and will be opened soon, will be the main reason of that. But, i hope, this will be solved out 

Depends on when that visit is going to be, but one day i hope you will


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

eindhoven tha city said:


> But for its size... it really hasn't got that much attendance...


Yes you are totally right  But arenas aren't built just to be big, if city would need this, we would build it. Don't forget that this arena aren't built in NYC etc.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice, but not as nice as the Iceberg. That was WAY nice.


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Wow I didn't know such a thread exist  But since I found it maybe I'll try to refresh it for a bit. 

New stadium proposed for Panevezys

Team Fk Ekranas









Stadium capacity - 7500


































Construction of Alytus arena

Cap - 5000
photo by fredis








Render









Proposed Sports complex in town of Jonava

Stadium cap - 3000
Arena Cap - 2000


































Last year opened Marijampole stadium

Team Fk Suduva









Stadium cap - 6000


















Well that is it for today I didn't add biger projects of our arenas for FIBA Euro Basket. And maybe I'll update this thread with other projects, sooner or later.


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, what a nice stadium they are planning to build there in Panevezys! Are those plans realistic?


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

What is the progress with Kaunas arena?


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Most of the works in Zalgiris Arena is going on inside, first floor stands are being built, and in a week or two they will start adding roof and facade.


----------

